# Bmw 318I 1984 won***8217;t start



## Imfinally18 (May 24, 2018)

I recently bought a BMW 318i 1984 from a Police car auction for $400 it was a reasonable price for a project car I get the car towed to my shop and I call a locksmith for he can make a key for the car when I turn the switch I get a loud noise and when I turn it to turn on the car I get nothing any suggestions on what it could be?
New to the forums thanks for the help


----------



## Imfinally18 (May 24, 2018)

Link to video https://youtu.be/yqKth_HBfg0


----------

